

I run an ad-supported site. Ad-removal software doesn't scare me. - technologizer
http://technologizer.com/2010/06/10/meet-a-web-publisher-whos-okay-with-safaris-new-ad-removal-feature-me/

======
petercooper
_the most potent tool that publishers have to defeat ad blocking will always
be using advertising in a manner that readers find useful [..] Consumers get a
new way to read stuff, and creators are forced to integrate ads into their
sites in a manner that the majority of their readers can live with._

That's a utopian view. In reality, it's a lot easier to sell out and run
payola posts, put paid links in your content, and use inline advertising in a
subtle enough way that people still keep reading ;-)

------
tjpick
> WordPress.com will be back in a minute!

what scares me is using someone elses computers to do my computering and those
computers blowing up.

